# Guys in hoodies



## Wantabelly (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok, so the guys in formal wear thread.... as much as guys in formal wear are hot, I have a big thing for BHM's in hoodies... So all you big guys out there, think it's my turn now for a treat.... :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Kiki (Nov 13, 2007)

You read my mind, Wantabelly! I was thinking of starting this self same thread! I LOVE a BHM in a hoodie.

Come on guys...


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 13, 2007)

Seriously? I thought i was alone with the hoodie thing.... nice one. Hope we get some pics.... xxx


----------



## StridentDionysus (Nov 13, 2007)

I can never find hoodies my size. And I really don't like buying clothes on the internet .


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 13, 2007)

Drinking it up!






LET's MAKE IT A SEXY PARTY!





Metal + Booze + Rap = NOISE!





Whoah, what the hell did I just drink?





I know I'm asking for another Beer.





Double Fisting FTW!! ! 1 1 1 !1oneone! ! 1 ! ! ! OMZG





I was really drunk, this was about my 4th or 5th irish car bombs in.





'ello Poppet





Here's to getting hammered!













So many good memories about that night, like when we.... I.... don't seem to remember.


----------



## Kiki (Nov 13, 2007)

This is why I love Chris; he has pics for every occasion! 

Looks like fun (and you look cute as hell in your hoodie!).


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 13, 2007)

That's just crazy.... not only are you in a hoodie... but it's orange! Wow. Nice one matey moo... keep them coming xxx


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 13, 2007)

Kiki said:


> This is why I love Chris; he has pics for every occasion!
> 
> Looks like fun (and you look cute as hell in your hoodie!).



Thank you, I'm like a fat all-purpose Ken doll. Dress me up and play with me.

Beer and Dress-up Clothing not included!



Wantabelly said:


> That's just crazy.... not only are you in a hoodie... but it's orange! Wow. Nice one matey moo... keep them coming xxx



Well I am the beer delivery guy, you gotta caution people when they get in your way.

on the back it should have said Wide Load, you know for the Kegs... yeah the kegs *gets idea and a sharpie!*


----------



## Rhino1978 (Nov 13, 2007)

just my luck ive not long deleted my picture of me in my hoody.Note to self must take more lol


----------



## marlowegarp (Nov 13, 2007)

I give this thread six more postings before a certain honorary Briton makes her portly presence felt.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 13, 2007)

*as cute as ever...thanks for sharing big guy
*


----------



## Freedumb (Nov 13, 2007)

The best I've got for right now...


----------



## Undine (Nov 13, 2007)

Hooray for hoodies! Love 'em.


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 14, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> I can never find hoodies my size. And I really don't like buying clothes on the internet .




wow..couple that with your signature..and we are talking three frowny faces per post, on average. We need to get something good going on in your world.


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 14, 2007)

My Jedi look hahaha.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 14, 2007)

Knyghtmare said:


> My Jedi look hahaha.




*now thats hot.................thanks for sharing Kgyghtmare, very very sexy:smitten:
*


----------



## William (Nov 14, 2007)

I erased this Post


----------



## mischel (Nov 14, 2007)

How is it possible to get drunk with american beer?
I thought it's just water with coloring ?!   
You should try our german beer. But be carefull, it has alcohol in it .
My favorite beer is "Karlsberg Ur-Pils". It's brewed in my federal state here in germany.





About hoobies... MMMM i dont have one .
Only normal sweaters. Perhaps ill get one for chrismas, just have to find one in a german internet shop... EUGRHs


----------



## Tad (Nov 14, 2007)

mischel said:


> How is it possible to get drunk with american beer?
> I thought it's just water with coloring ?!
> You should try our german beer. But be carefull, it has alcohol in it .
> My favorite beer is "Karlsberg Ur-Pils". It's brewed in my federal state here in germany.



Mischel;

Even we Canadians joke about American beer, and ours really is not so great either. But the thing about mass-market American beer is that it is not so filling. You can drink a LOT of american beer and not get the heavy feeling you'd get with a real beer. If I understand correctly, a lot of it uses quite a bit of rice rather than barley, but I may have that wrong. Whatever, it has little flavor and is not so filling, and it is 5% alcohol--by weight or by volume, I forget which. In Canada we measure alcohol content the other way, so that the American '5%' would be considered about 4.5% here. So not so much difference. So the biggest difference is not the alcohol content, but the flavor and 'heaviness.'

Either way, german beer (or english beer, or dutch, or Czech) is just much better than any of the mass market beers in Canada or the US. I first drank beer in Germany, and afterwards it took me years to find beer here that I could stand drinking, they were so much poorer in comparison. 

/tangent


----------



## William (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi 

A Hop shortage will make many Beer Producers tweak their recipes.

http://news14.com/content/headlines/589462/fewer-hops-may-drive-up-beer-price/Default.aspx

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-beer14nov14,1,1936150.story?coll=la-headlines-business

William




edx said:


> Mischel;
> 
> Even we Canadians joke about American beer, and ours really is not so great either. But the thing about mass-market American beer is that it is not so filling. You can drink a LOT of american beer and not get the heavy feeling you'd get with a real beer. If I understand correctly, a lot of it uses quite a bit of rice rather than barley, but I may have that wrong. Whatever, it has little flavor and is not so filling, and it is 5% alcohol--by weight or by volume, I forget which. In Canada we measure alcohol content the other way, so that the American '5%' would be considered about 4.5% here. So not so much difference. So the biggest difference is not the alcohol content, but the flavor and 'heaviness.'
> 
> ...


----------



## Molly (Nov 14, 2007)

Ha! I love how this has become a beer discussion! 

However,
Chris, you are hilarious and damn fine. I love your shirt.
Freedumb, That is such a cute shot and I LOVE your sideburns.
Knyghtmare, Jedi hoodie: awesome.

You guys all look great.

As for beer talk, Theres some mean beers in my hometown: quality local craft brewing. And if you want good beer, brew it yourself from scratch! Thats what we got into. Quality beer for cheap.


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 14, 2007)

Okay, beer discussions end here.... Let's go back to the sexy hoodie pics... oh yeah. Thanks for contributions so far, very nice  

Mischel - I will buy you a hoodie... it'll be worth it to see you in it! Mmmmmmmm 

xxxxxxx


----------



## scarcity (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes! Guys in hoodies! Yes. Zoom in on Ziltoid. Look into my eyes. Hoodies are flattering on guys. Yes, indeed. Zoom out! I ... am Ziltoid the Omniscient! Goodbye.

(Mmm, discovered Devin Townsend last week and I am forever hooked on that witty, musical genius ... yay!)


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 14, 2007)

JUUUUST for the record.... I was drinking Killians Irish Red.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Nov 14, 2007)

Grab a towel, put it over your head, put on a sweatshirt and there's your instant hoodie .

Towels: The most useful thing in the universe


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 14, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> Grab a towel, put it over your head, put on a sweatshirt and there's your instant hoodie .
> 
> Towels: The most useful thing in the universe



Of course they are...in fact one time, I was stranded in a remote location (I can't tell you where that's classified) and if it weren't for the nutrients within my towel, I swear I don't believe I'd have survived. Don't ever ever forget your towel...and remember Don't Panic. 



Sorry guys couldn't resist!

Oh and bring on more pics of guys in hoodies, self made or otherwise...

Orrrr...dare I say it...since we're speaking of towels...freshly showered guys showing off their...ummm towels...yeah towels....


----------



## Freedumb (Nov 14, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Orrrr...dare I say it...since we're speaking of towels...freshly showered guys showing off their...ummm towels...yeah towels....



Don't tempt me. hahaha!


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 15, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *now thats hot.................thanks for sharing Kgyghtmare, very very sexy:smitten:
> *



Thank you very much! ...and your very welcome!  




Molly said:


> Knyghtmare, Jedi hoodie: awesome.



Thanks! I'm glad you think so! This is what awesome looks like lol.



I think I have another here from St. Patricks Day last year...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 15, 2007)

Knyghtmare said:


> I think I have another here from St. Patricks Day last year...



*wow you really have a way of filling that sweatshirt out* :smitten:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 15, 2007)

Freedumb said:


> Don't tempt me. hahaha!



Tempt Tempt Tempt!


----------



## SnapDragon (Nov 15, 2007)

Chris, you are so damn bloody sexy! Thanks for reminding a jaded old cynic that there are fish in the sea, albeit taken ones in foreign waters!



ChrisVersion2 said:


> Thank you, I'm like a fat all-purpose Ken doll. Dress me up and play with me.



And to think all the men I was into, I wanted to undress and play with. 

-SnapDragon.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 15, 2007)

LOL, Thank you, damn I can't rep you anymore!


----------



## SnapDragon (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks like I used the points to make myself an apt title, then!

-SnapDragon.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Nov 19, 2007)

we need adidas hoodies in the uk up to 4 and 5xl. the 2xls dont get half way down my belly!!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 19, 2007)

bigrugbybloke said:


> we need adidas hoodies in the uk up to 4 and 5xl. *the 2xls dont get half way down my belly!*!



that claim is worthless without a pic to prove it...


----------



## Catkin (Nov 19, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> that claim is worthless without a pic to prove it...



I'm gonna jump right into this thread at this point and say...hear hear


----------



## StridentDionysus (Nov 19, 2007)

Catkin said:


> I'm gonna jump right into this thread at this point and say...hear hear



Hmmm... I might have a full drawer of white t-shirts that don't cover my belly . If demand is popular I think I can put one on and take a pic .

PS: COMPANION CUBE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Catkin (Nov 20, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> Hmmm... I might have a full drawer of white t-shirts that don't cover my belly . If demand is popular I think I can put one on and take a pic .
> 
> PS: COMPANION CUBE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3<3<3<3<3<3



Haha yeah, I'm sure there'll be some small demand for those pics. Not much though. We're not like that. Nope. Not at all...*shifty eyes*

And I know  I want the companion cube toys when they come out :wubu:


----------



## StridentDionysus (Nov 20, 2007)

Catkin said:


> Haha yeah, I'm sure there'll be some small demand for those pics. Not much though. We're not like that. Nope. Not at all...*shifty eyes*
> 
> And I know  I want the companion cube toys when they come out :wubu:



Are you lying to me??? 

I too want a companion cube plush sooooooooooo bad


----------



## Catkin (Nov 20, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> Are you lying to me???
> 
> I too want a companion cube plush sooooooooooo bad




Hahahahaaaa! You got rep for that 

But wait...where have all the guys in hoodies gone??


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 22, 2007)

Me in my favorite hoodie. Works well with the hood up...







and equally as well with the hood down...


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 11, 2007)

These are the best I could so on short notice.


----------



## BoostChub (Dec 11, 2007)

Love hoodies!


----------



## Undine (Dec 11, 2007)

Eeeeeee!
You guys have cheered my little black heart tonight with these pics.


----------



## Kiki (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm LOVING this!

*LOVING!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 13, 2007)

johnny and boost = :wubu:
what hotties.


----------



## chublover350 (Dec 13, 2007)

heres me, kinda poopy pic...kinda old too, only one i had with me in a hoody


----------



## Melian (Dec 13, 2007)

chublover350 said:


> heres me, kinda poopy pic...kinda old too, only one i had with me in a hoody



You might just be the board favourite....:wubu:


----------



## bexy (Dec 14, 2007)

johnnytattoos said:


> These are the best I could so on short notice.



*hubba hubba! :wubu:*


----------



## scarcity (Dec 14, 2007)

chublover350 said:


> heres me, kinda poopy pic...kinda old too, only one i had with me in a hoody



I have to agree with Melian ... :wubu:


----------



## chublover350 (Dec 15, 2007)

thank you ladies.....:wubu:


----------



## orinoco (Dec 26, 2007)

the force is strong in this one 






oh wait maybe it isn't strong, maybe it's just silly....


----------



## pdt (Dec 26, 2007)

Man, now I have to buy a hoodie XD


----------



## Jester (Dec 27, 2007)

I find that 90% of the time I'm wearing a hoodie. They're basically the unofficial uniform of college students nationwide. 

And please excuse my poor posture in the second picture as the low slanted ceiling and my 6'2" stature don't mix well.


----------



## Crumbling (Jan 17, 2008)

Disgruntled looking me.

S. 

View attachment inred.jpg


----------



## Britannia (Jan 17, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> heres me, kinda poopy pic...kinda old too, only one i had with me in a hoody



Jeezum. How the hell did I miss YOU?


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 18, 2008)

haha i dont know :blush:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2008)

*ME either..but I DEFENITELY HAD AN INCREDIBLY VIVID dream about mr chub lover last nite......his massive belly sitting on top of me......what a SEXY BHM HE IS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 18, 2008)

My boyfriend LOVES to wear my favorite hoodie. I giggle every time he puts it on because it happens to be a power blue winie the pooh fleece hoodie. Lately he's been wearing a lot of my clothes...He loves the fact that he has a girlfriend that wears the same size as him. Too bad I can't fit into his jeans...damn hips!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 18, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> My boyfriend LOVES to wear my favorite hoodie. I giggle every time he puts it on because it happens to be a power blue winie the pooh fleece hoodie.



Hahaha. I think even if your boyfriend is not a BHM, we need to see a picture of this.


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 18, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ME either..but I DEFENITELY HAD AN INCREDIBLY VIVID dream about mr chub lover last nite......his massive belly sitting on top of me......what a SEXY BHM HE IS!!!!!!!!!!!*



if only dreams were to come true


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 18, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Hahaha. I think even if your boyfriend is not a BHM, we need to see a picture of this.



I'm going to have to agree with my message board fiancee here 
Because that sounds adorable.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 18, 2008)

My hoodie


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 19, 2008)

funny thing is i only wear hoodies in the winter. my wife use to get on my for wearing hoodies and not jackets until one night she got chilly and put on my hoodie, now she only wears hoodies lol.

me in my fav terminator skull hoodie


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 2, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Hahaha. I think even if your boyfriend is not a BHM, we need to see a picture of this.





rabbitislove said:


> I'm going to have to agree with my message board fiancee here
> Because that sounds adorable.



I will try my best to get a pic of him in it... this will be extra tricky since he HATES to have his picture taken.


----------



## Smite (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't mean to bump this thread, but girls in hoodies and hats are a personal "Oh my god, going to die" thing for me, so I figured i'd return the favor...Also sorry about the hat, that thing never comes off my head lol and I forgot I had it on when I took the pics


----------



## Melian (Mar 4, 2008)

Smite said:


> I don't mean to bump this thread, but girls in hoodies and hats are a personal "Oh my god, going to die" thing for me, so I figured i'd return the favor...Also sorry about the hat, that thing never comes off my head lol and I forgot I had it on when I took the pics



I feel dirty and old for thinking you're so cute.....meh


----------



## Smite (Mar 4, 2008)

Ahaha, thanks . 

Don't worry, now I feel way young


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 5, 2008)

A couple recent ones


----------



## warwagon86 (Mar 12, 2009)

I dont know how many hoodies i have but i usually wear them after a football game or when im lounging around the house but heres a few pics











A little balder here decided to use a razor on my head... never again it makes your head itchy










And because people seem to like orange hoodies


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 12, 2009)

Awhhhhhh guys in hoodies look so dang cuddlable! I just wanna put my hands in the pockets and get a hug n kiss on the forehead! SO CUTE GUYS! Keep em comin!


----------



## Uriel (Mar 13, 2009)

A few in my favorite Hoodie (Abigail Williams...US Symphonic Black Metal band).



-Uriel 

View attachment 021.JPG


View attachment 023.JPG


View attachment VDay 003.JPG


View attachment VDay 004.JPG


----------



## Hole (Mar 14, 2009)

^^ Cute


----------



## Uriel (Mar 14, 2009)

Hole said:


> ^^ Cute



Why yes, yes I am...





-Uriel


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 15, 2009)

I <3 Hoodies... 

One of my faves... the pacman hoodie











Another favorite, a manga print hoodie


----------



## bexy (Mar 15, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> I <3 Hoodies...
> 
> One of my faves... the pacman hoodie
> 
> Another favorite, a manga print hoodie



Ahh super cute!! Loving the Pacman hoodie the most!


----------



## biggietrillz166 (Mar 19, 2009)

I gotta say about 85% of the time I am wearing a hoody... This is the only one i have right now, same as my avatar...






More to come though, thats for sure...


----------



## biggietrillz166 (Mar 19, 2009)

Heres another, a bit older but its a hoody flick....


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Mar 27, 2009)

Its snowing here, so I thought I would put my hoodie on. Looks like its time for a new one.


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 27, 2009)

I think you should just take the whole thing off! hehe


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Mar 27, 2009)

I did take it off. I never wear a shirt when I am home alone. 




JenFromOC said:


> I think you should just take the whole thing off! hehe


----------



## Esther (Mar 27, 2009)

extra_fat_guy said:


> I did take it off. I never wear a shirt when I am home alone.



Oh to be a fly on the wall in your home...


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 27, 2009)

Not the best pic but me in a hoodie. Oh that was a fun night. I sent 15 minutes looking for my keys... they were in the other pocket haha


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Mar 27, 2009)

You can be a fly on my wall anytime. 



Esther said:


> Oh to be a fly on the wall in your home...


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 27, 2009)

wow ....EFG


what size is the hoody...just curious


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 27, 2009)

Seriously, I want to shove my face into that belly. I need lovin' today LOL

Hey Chicken! Let's go to Oklahoma and get him! :eat2:


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Mar 27, 2009)

Its a 6XL. It fit back in Nov.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Mar 27, 2009)

Come on over!!! I am just here all alone. Bring you snow shoes because its getting really deep outside. Might get 12 inches.



JenFromOC said:


> Seriously, I want to shove my face into that belly. I need lovin' today LOL
> 
> Hey Chicken! Let's go to Oklahoma and get him! :eat2:


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 27, 2009)

I dont know...us Southwestern Women have thin blood we might snuggle most of time.:eat2:


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 27, 2009)

Chicken and Jen sandwich!!!! hehe Or would that be Jen and Jen sandwich?


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 27, 2009)

****evil giggle***

hehehe you two are so naughty...I love it.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Mar 27, 2009)

Well there is plenty of me to go around!!!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 4, 2009)

Awesome thread. I was reminded of my love of hoodies today when I took my son to this season's first baseball practice. All those coaches and dads in their sweats and hoodies looked great. This thread needs new pictures. Preferably of men near Jersey!


----------



## Smite (Apr 9, 2009)

Alright I guess i'll bite again, but it's a lame angle picture, but it's 2 in the morning and i'm too lazy to set up a shot that isn't retarded haha. just to atleast compare it to my pics from last year at about this same time (which you can find like a page back or so)






And a bonus, just note that neither me or my cat look this retarded IRL.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 18, 2009)

hahahah I'm dumb. But this is the only picture I have of myself in a hoodie.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahahah I'm dumb. But this is the only picture I have of myself in a hoodie.




You are seriously adorable. And love the hoodie, btw.


----------



## likeitmatters (Oct 4, 2009)

what is the logic of showing yourself with a beer can or glass as it were and showing how drunk you are? I am out of step with all of this and for the record I have had the displeasure of drinking some piss water called corona and I will stick to my tried and true piss water called bud..alot cheaper and I can afford that..

btw you all look good in your hoodies...though I prefer without labels on them..

:bow:


----------



## Horseman (Oct 4, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> Ok, so the guys in formal wear thread.... as much as guys in formal wear are hot, I have a big thing for BHM's in hoodies... So all you big guys out there, think it's my turn now for a treat.... :smitten::smitten::smitten:



I've actually never owned a hoodie. But I did check out your public profile page and now I'm seriously considering buying one. ... And moving to England. :batting:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 6, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> You are seriously adorable. And love the hoodie, btw.



Thanks, I appreciate that.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 14, 2009)

Um.. the cold weather has arrived and we have no new pictures of men in hoodies?


----------



## ogie (Mar 13, 2010)

http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/8114/me6w.jpg

hey everyone one.. crappy weather in NYC tonight. so i took a pic. hope you all like


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 13, 2010)

wife caught me sleeping in the car 

eagles hoodie






go eagles!


----------



## bigjmccoy (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow. What a MER thread. Thanks for bumping it ogie!
Cute pics, all!


----------



## siren_ (Mar 14, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahahah I'm dumb. But this is the only picture I have of myself in a hoodie.



ZOMG this is the best pic ever. I lol'd


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 14, 2010)

Four+ years ago

Not my hoodie, haha





Had the hugest crush on that girl in the pic, too.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 15, 2010)

siren_ said:


> ZOMG this is the best pic ever. I lol'd



heh, thanks.

Here's another hoodie picture, more recent. The hood isn't on, but i'm holding a pickle if that counts for anything.


----------



## tekkers (Mar 15, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> heh, thanks.
> 
> Here's another hoodie picture, more recent. The hood isn't on, but i'm holding a pickle if that counts for anything.



glad you stated your holding a pickle as i was going to ask whats wrong with your other thumb


----------



## Zowie (Mar 15, 2010)

Heh, I like this picture. Mind you, I don't think I'd be able to recognize Hozay on the street unless he suddenly made that face.
And what's with the pickle?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 15, 2010)

lol pickles are awesome


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Heh, I like this picture. Mind you, I don't think I'd be able to recognize Hozay on the street unless he suddenly made that face.
> And what's with the pickle?



Just keep a camera handy. I have a sixth sense about cameras. I'm always ready for a picture when a camera is around.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

Heres me in a hood. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-19 at 00.27 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-04-19 at 00.27.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 19, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Heres me in a hood.



You are so adorable. You look great in a hoodie.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 19, 2010)

You are the cutest lil thing, seriously. I love hoodies. :happy:


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Heres me in a hood.



<thumbs up> Now can I come snuggle with you in that hoodie?! I'm freezing cold right now! :happy:


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> <thumbs up> Now can I come snuggle with you in that hoodie?! I'm freezing cold right now! :happy:



hehe that would certainly keep us warm


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nutty said:


> hehe that would certainly keep us warm



Indeed it would! Not sure how long that sweatshirt would stay on though  :blush:


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Indeed it would! Not sure how long that sweatshirt would stay on though  :blush:



hahahaha


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 19, 2010)

*nutty truly adorable and cute!!!
thanks for sharing, I am riding to Memphis; Memorial Day weekend having never seen Graceland or Beale Street, camping out on Macon Road, way East of the city, is all i know, but really excited for the ride *


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *nutty truly adorable and cute!!!
> thanks for sharing, I am riding to Memphis; Memorial Day weekend having never seen Graceland or Beale Street, camping out on Macon Road, way East of the city, is all i know, but really excited for the ride *



Well you wont be dissapointed Memphis is fantastic!


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (May 12, 2010)

Here's my BHM (AKA The Marshmallow Dragon) in his Firewind (Greek power metal band, in which my friend Gus is the guitarist) hoodie.

Enjoy!!
























Isn't he so hot, ladies?


----------



## Tenacious Dave (Jun 18, 2010)

here is me in a hoodie, sadly the hood is not up lol 

View attachment l_b1ad49a85a2903e6ea8fe54a122ee0ce.jpg


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 19, 2010)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> Here's my BHM (AKA The Marshmallow Dragon) in his Firewind (Greek power metal band, in which my friend Gus is the guitarist) hoodie.
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> ...



He certainly has the homeless look perfected


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 19, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> He certainly has the homeless look perfected



I'm going to have to file a police for those words. You took them right out of my mouth.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 19, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> He certainly has the homeless look perfected



*LMFAO *

*I might have nightmares now that i had to see creampuff lizard or whatever AGAIN....OUCH*


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 21, 2010)

I must confess that I have never owned a hoodie. And if I did I would probably try to wear a tie with it.


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 27, 2010)

Tenacious Dave said:


> here is me in a hoodie, sadly the hood is not up lol



It's Okay! It still looks awesome!


----------



## FemFAtail (Jul 1, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> I must confess that I have never owned a hoodie. And if I did I would probably try to wear a tie with it.



Yup! That he would! And somehow he could even make that look good, too!


----------



## SailorCupcake (Jul 5, 2010)

tekkers said:


> glad you stated your holding a pickle as i was going to ask whats wrong with your other thumb



You are seriously adorable. :blush: And that pickle isn't so bad either.

and I totally meant to quote Hozay but I'm still getting this quoting thing right!!!!! >_<


----------



## bigjmccoy (Jul 5, 2010)

SailorCupcake said:


> You are seriously adorable. :blush: And that pickle isn't so bad either.



Y'know that could totally be misconstrued taken out of context.. heeheehee (Sorry, I'm Twelve)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 5, 2010)

SailorCupcake said:


> You are seriously adorable. :blush: And that pickle isn't so bad either.
> 
> and I totally meant to quote Hozay but I'm still getting this quoting thing right!!!!! >_<



heh, thanks. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 5, 2010)

I've had this hoodie since I was 15. Still fits like a glove :>


----------



## PinkRodery (Jul 5, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> I've had this hoodie since I was 15. Still fits like a glove :>



Awww, so cute.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 5, 2010)

*how many more posts to get to the next page so as to not bring up marshmallow fluff mcScarey again?*


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 5, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *how many more posts to get to the next page so as to not bring up marshmallow fluff mcScarey again?*




Wait wha???


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 5, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *how many more posts to get to the next page so as to not bring up marshmallow fluff mcScarey again?*



Ugh...you just had to bring that up LOL


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 5, 2010)

*right and it's STILLLLL HERE....a few more posts to NEXT PAGE......*


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 6, 2010)

That was a page ago for me but if you have like more posts per page enabled or something here's another to move it on for you.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 7, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> That was a page ago for me but if you have like more posts per page enabled or something here's another to move it on for you.



*okay 2 more might make this one disappear.......*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 7, 2010)

*please.....next page.....aren't there some dudes in 100 degree weather wearing HOODIES? :doh:*


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 7, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *please.....next page.....aren't there some dudes in 100 degree weather wearing HOODIES? :doh:*



I don't see the dude anymore thank god I am sorry you have to see him each time you get on here


----------



## Melian (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not seeing him anymore, either....but if you keep talking about him, I'm going to start seeing him every time I close my eyes. AHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 7, 2010)

He's still on my fucking page. *sigh* I won't be sleeping tonight...


----------



## Paquito (Jul 7, 2010)

On any other board, I would quote the post. Right Fucking Now.

Consider yourselves lucky.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 8, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> He's still on my fucking page. *sigh* I won't be sleeping tonight...



Don't worry jen-ita, I'm here to post him into last pages oblivion for you.


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 8, 2010)

A hoodie? In 100 degree heat? Only if it comes with either a built-in fan or a built-in sprinkler!

We big guys gotta keep cool in the heat, doncha know!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 9, 2010)

Truth be told, gals go crazy 'bout an undressed man:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw3q3evGx2g


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Don't worry jen-ita, I'm here to post him into last pages oblivion for you.



Hozay, I like you. I think you are one cool cat. But damn son, I'm not even Jen and you are starting to creep me out. Damn near every post you make is at Jen, to Jen, or referencing Jen. I will probably get called out as some sort of super jerk, but you are creepin me out, yo.

edit: I'm not trying to speak for Jen because that would be retarded so nobody better accuse me of that.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 9, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Hozay, I like you. I think you are one cool cat. But damn son, I'm not even Jen and you are starting to creep me out. Damn near every post you make is at Jen, to Jen, or referencing Jen. I will probably get called out as some sort of super jerk, but you are creepin me out, yo.
> 
> edit: I'm not trying to speak for Jen because that would be retarded so nobody better accuse me of that.



Sir, i love you. 

And I'm sure you know someone is going to call you a jerk-face because they're ass-hats. I, though, think no such thing.


----------



## Zowie (Jul 9, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Sir, i love you.



Hahaha, I had a moment of fear that you'd take all your Jen-loving-energy and direct it as Chaz instead.


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Sir, i love you.
> 
> And I'm sure you know someone is going to call you a jerk-face because they're ass-hats. I, though, think no such thing.



Is this the part where we sleep together?


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking good guys!!!


----------



## FemFAtail (Jul 10, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> Truth be told, gals go crazy 'bout an undressed man:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw3q3evGx2g



That was a great version of this song...I especially like the very end where it sounds just like the music from Brother Where Art Thou.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 10, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Is this the part where we sleep together?



It can be . . .


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 11, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Hozay, I like you. I think you are one cool cat. But damn son, I'm not even Jen and you are starting to creep me out. Damn near every post you make is at Jen, to Jen, or referencing Jen. I will probably get called out as some sort of super jerk, but you are creepin me out, yo.
> 
> edit: I'm not trying to speak for Jen because that would be retarded so nobody better accuse me of that.



Gee, I'm gone for a little while and this is what happens...play nice, boys....and go ahead, sleep together


----------



## likeitmatters (Jul 11, 2010)

StridentDionysus said:


> Grab a towel, put it over your head, put on a sweatshirt and there's your instant hoodie .
> 
> Towels: The most useful thing in the universe



how about putting a bag over your head and cutting two holes for the eyes and one for the mouth and put on a sweatshirt then you have a rather unique
hoodie...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 11, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Gee, I'm gone for a little while and this is what happens...play nice, boys....and go ahead, sleep together



he's jealous of our reltionshit


----------



## bigjmccoy (Jul 12, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It can be . . .



*ahem*
I'll be in my bunk..


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 12, 2010)

bigjmccoy said:


> *ahem*
> I'll be in my bunk..



is there room for two?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 12, 2010)

Next person that posts will be Jen-ita's and HDAngel's savior. On to the next page!


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 12, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Next person that posts will be Jen-ita's and HDAngel's savior. On to the next page!



Thank fucking GOD.


----------



## watts63 (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh how I love this hoodie. 

View attachment Snapshot_20100829_2.jpg


----------

